# mal ganz blöde fragen - zeit, swap

## zbled

hallo zusammen,

geht bei euch die uhrzeit unter gentoo auch vor? ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob es noch mit gnome2 zusammenhängt, aber bitte. ich habe bereits die batterie ausgetauscht - jedoch ohne erfolg. ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine lust, die uhrzeit jeden 2ten tag neu einzustellen :)

verwendet gentoo nicht die swap-datei? in gnome2 gibt es eine graphische anzeige, auf der man u.a. den speicher und die swap datei sieht. komischerweise ist der speicher (768 mb) meistens total ausgelastet (100 %), während die swap (1,5 gb) nicht einmal angerührt wird.

komisch komisch.

----------

## mglauche

zu 1: emerge ntp, dann edit /etc/conf.d/ntp und setz ntpserver auf time.fu-berlin.de

zu 2: linux nimmt normalerweise allen speicher für cache  :Wink:  780 mb sind ne menge, und nur mit gnome2 wirst du sie nie voll bekommen.

xosview ist ganz nett um den speicher zu sehen (emerge xosview), dort ist "usesd" von buffer und cache getrennt ..

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Ich hab zwar noch nicht ntp installiert, sollte jedoch nicht sein, das die

Uhr vorgeht. Bei mir bleibt es konstant richtig (Also relativ).

Eins weiß ich aber, das die UNIX-Zeit nach ein paar Monaten sich verstellt,

weil sie nicht im nanosekunden-Bereich arbeitet. Da ist ein NTP wirklich

angenehm..

Hab einen File-Server in der Firma seit 2,5 Jahren rennen, leider noch

ohne NTP. Die Uhr geht bereits seit 4 Tage nach...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

